# How to install NVIDIA driver



## veltman (Dec 5, 2012)

[ thread created from posts in unrelated topics - DD ]

I downloaded NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64.tar.gz to my desktop, then extracted it to the desktop, but I can't find out how to install it.  Please help.

Please tell me how to install NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64.tar.gz which I downloaded to my desktop, then extracted to my desktop.  My system needs a video driver because I'm only getting 800x600 resolution.  I installed FreeBSD-9.0-amd64-dvd1.iso, and nothing since has been easy for me.  I finally received good advice on how to get gnome to start automatically on bootup.


----------



## zspider (Dec 5, 2012)

To install it, you would:

gunzip NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64.tar.gz - Decompresses  the file.

tar -xf  NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64.tar  - Extracts the archive.

cd  NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64, there will be a makefile, so type make config, choose your options, then make install clean. - This compiles the software.


----------



## throAU (Dec 6, 2012)

veltman said:
			
		

> Please tell me how to install the nvidia video driver that I downloaded to my desktop.  Its NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.64.tar.gz.  I extracted it to the desktop on my FreeBSD-9.0-amd64 system.



Have you un-tarred it and read through the README file?


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 6, 2012)

Why You don't use the port nvidia-driver?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2012)

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && make install clean`


----------



## veltman (Dec 11, 2012)

*NVIDIA driver*

After starting my PC to try the suggested commands to install the NVIDIA driver that I downloaded to my desktop, I discovered that the resolution was 1600x1200 instead of 800x600 even though I did nothing that I am aware of to install the NVIDIA driver.  Can anybody explain that mystery?  Now I would like to install Java, Flash Player, and ActiveX.  I doubt that the handbook will help since it failed to help me install the NVIDIA driver.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

ActiveX is a quintessential Windows technology. It only works on Internet Explorer and nothing else.


----------



## stig (Dec 11, 2012)

A google search gave me this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html

For Java and flash use this link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

Have a nice day!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2012)

To install Îvidia-driver as @SirDice said use ports.

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
make config
make install clean
```
Now go to /boot/loader.conf (If don't exist create it)
Add this line:
*nvidia_load="YES"*


----------

